# GTX 1080 Ti FE - Umbau



## Ralle82 (17. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein wenig Bastellaune und möchte dies mit einer halbwegs sinnvollen Aktion verknüpfen. Ziel soll also eine leisere und kühlere GPU sein...

Natürlich waren mir die "Unannehmlichkeiten" des Referenzmodells zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes bekannt, störten mich aber nicht sonderlich. Mir war es auch wichtig, das möglichst viel Abwärme aus dem Gehäuse befördert wird. Jedenfalls soll die GPU nun dem Bastelfieber zum Opfer fallen. Geplant ist die Anschaffung folgender Kühllösung:

EVGA - DE - Produkte - EVGA GTX 1080 Ti SC HYBRID Waterblock Cooler, Cooling, 400-HY-5598-B1 - 400-HY-5598-B1

Ich könnte natürlich auch die FE verkaufen und mir ein Custom-Modell zulegen, aber ich will ja basteln (auch, wenn hierdurch die Garantie flöten geht; die FE ist nämlich nicht von EVGA). Das Kit hat natürlich seinen Preis, aber ist halt so (Hobby). Mögliche Alternativen sind ja rar gesät, Arctic-Gedöns kommt mir jedenfalls nicht (mehr) in den Rechner. Jetzt ein paar Fragen:

1) Hat jemand schon mal direkt bei EVGA bestellt, wie lange dauert die Lieferung in etwa (Kommt das aus den Staaten?)?
2) Hat jemand schon mal diesen Umbau vorgenommen und kann berichten, wie das so von der Hand ging (Wie sind die Temps/Wie ist die Lautstärke?)?

3) Wie würdet ihr den Radiator samt Lüfter platzieren? Hierzu einige Infos zum derzeitigen Setup:

Gehäuse ist ein Core 1500 von Fractal Design.
Vorne saugen die zwei 120er Pure Wings der Silent Loop kalte Luft an und pusten sie durch den Radio ins Gehäuse. Zwei 120er Silent Wings saugen die warme Luft an und blasen sie nach oben aus dem Gehäuse. Bin mit den CPU-Temps auch sehr zufrieden.

Bliebe entweder die Möglichkeit, Radi und Lüfter der GPU im Boden zu installieren (um von dort kalte Luft anzusaugen), obwohl ich glaube, da ist wegen dem Netzteil samt Kabeln auf der einen und dem Radiator der Silent Loop auf der anderen Seite kein wirklicher Platz dafür.  Oder aber man nutzt den hinteren Platz. Dann lieber kalte Luft ansaugen und ebenfalls durch den Radi ins Gehäuse blasen oder die (angewärmte) Gehäuse-Luft durch den Radi nach draußen blasen (bin mir nicht sicher, wie sehr sich die angewärmte Gehäuse-Luft auf die Kühlleistung auswirkt)?

Bedanke mich schon jetzt für euer Feedback 

Achja: Nein, eine richtige WaKü möchte ich nicht (mehr). 

Edit: Da der Kühler nun bestellt ist (und hoffentlich auch kurzfristig geliefert wird), würde ich das ganze Vorhaben für Interessierte hier auch bildlich festhalten und ein kurzes Fazit (insb. zu den Temps) verfassen.


----------



## Helljumper94 (18. November 2017)

Ralle82 schrieb:


> 1) Hat jemand schon mal direkt bei EVGA bestellt, wie lange dauert die Lieferung in etwa (Kommt das aus den Staaten?)?



Zumindest die Frage kann ich dir beantworten. Ich habe selbst erst vor ca. 2 wochen eine 1080 TI SC 2 Hydro Copper im deutschen EVGA Store bestellt und die war nach 2 Tagen da, versendet wurde aus Amsterdam. Also wenn das Teil auf der deutschen Seite vorrätig ist geht das ruck zuck!


----------



## Ralle82 (18. November 2017)

So, ich habe den Kühler jetzt einfach mal geordert, es juckte in den Fingern... Bin mal gespannt, von wo er kommt und wie lange es dauert.

btw: Der Webshop von EVGA ist mit das Schlimmste, was ich je erlebt habe. Entweder bin/war ich zu dumm, oder er ist wirklich so grottig, jedenfalls hat es ewig gedauert, bis ich meine Bestellung abschließen konnte (bin irgendwie in eine Endlosschleife geraten)... Hoffentlich geht die Installation dafür leichter von der Hand


----------



## chaotium (18. November 2017)

Warum möchtest keine eigene Wakü mehr? Oo


----------



## Ralle82 (18. November 2017)

Möchte so wie jetzt kompakt bleiben und bei einer richtigen, vernünftigen Wakü (die ja auch wieder entsprechend kostet) bedarf es an Fläche. Es muss bei mir auch nicht Ultra-Silent sein... Ich hatte mal ein Setup mit Wakü (daher sollte der Kühlerwechsel auch hoffentlich nicht zum Problem werden), dieses Mal sollen es halt AiO‘s sein (auch, wenn die hier natürlich eher verpönt sind ^^), bin da vielleicht auch nicht mehr sooo enthusiastisch (im wahrsten Sinne...)! Muss aber sagen, dass ich mit der Silent-Loop wirklich zufrieden bin!


----------



## ..::Siles::.. (21. November 2017)

Ralle82 schrieb:


> 2) Hat jemand schon mal diesen Umbau vorgenommen und kann berichten, wie das so von der Hand ging (Wie sind die Temps/Wie ist die Lautstärke?)



Ich habe meine 1080 Ti FE von MSI ebenfalls mit einer Kompaktwasserkühlung versehen. Ich habe mich direkt nach Release der 1080 Ti für den Arctic Accelero Hybrid III-120 entschieden.
Der Umbau war recht einfach, die Backplate ist mit sehr kleinen Sechskantschrauben befestigt. Als Wärmeleitpaste habe ich die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut benutzt.



Ralle82 schrieb:


> 3) Wie würdet ihr den Radiator samt Lüfter platzieren? Hierzu einige Infos zum derzeitigen Setup:
> 
> Gehäuse ist ein Core 1500 von Fractal Design.
> Vorne saugen die zwei 120er Pure Wings der Silent Loop kalte Luft an und pusten sie durch den Radio ins Gehäuse. Zwei 120er Silent Wings saugen die warme Luft an und blasen sie nach oben aus dem Gehäuse. Bin mit den CPU-Temps auch sehr zufrieden.
> ...



Ich habe den 120 mm Radiator am Heck des Gehäuses angebracht mit 2 Noiseblocker PLPS Lüftern, die die warme Luft per Push-Pull-Konfiguration aus dem Gehäuse befördern. Hier ist anzumerken, dass es eine Menge warme Luft ist und diese auf keinen Fall im Gehäuse landen sollte. Die Temperaturen bewegen sich bei ca. 63 - 70 °C je nach Auslastung der Karte.
Die GPU hält dabei jedoch konstant 1,9 Ghz bei 0,95 V. Von der Geräuchentwicklung her ist es sehr angenehm - kein Vergleich zum Radiallüfter der FE.
Im Vergleich zu meiner Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream ist diese Kühllösung leiser.

Viel Spaß beim basteln


----------



## Ralle82 (21. November 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. Nach näherer Betrachtung bin ich auch zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass der Radiator samt Lüfter eigentlich nur ins Heck passt, natürlich ausblasend. Ich werde es zunächst mal nur bei diesem einen werksseitigen Lüfter belassen und schauen, wie es läuft. Da sich der Kühler auf dem Weg befindet und hoffentlich morgen zur Verfügung steht habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, heute schon mit vorbereitenden Bastelarbeiten zu beginnen.


Ausgangssituation:

Die Karte soll bei nahezu 100 % Last kühler und leiser werden. Mit Anpassung der Lüfterkurve bekäme man zwar die Temperatur etwas in den Griff, die Lautstärke ginge aber unangenehm rauf. Auf den folgenden Screenshots ist schön zu sehen, wie die Karte nach wenigen Minuten Last ins Temperatur-Limit läuft und bis unter 1700 MHz runtertaktet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, man weiß worauf man sich beim Kauf des Referenzdesigns einlässt, trotzdem möchte ich dies nun ändern/verbessern. Daher der Entschluss zum Wechsel auf den Hybrid-Kühler von EVGA.


Demontage des Referenzkühlers:

1. Entfernen der Backplate




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das widerspenstigste war hier noch der Garantie-Aufkleber. Da wird einem dann nochmal bewusst, dass es nun kein Zurück mehr gibt. Zu meiner Verwunderung waren unter der Backplate keine Wärmeleitpads (war das nicht bei früheren Referenz-Modellen mal der Fall?).

2. Entfernen des Kühlkörpers samt Lüfter

Für die weitere Demontage wird ein 4mm Steckschlüssel benötigt (auch dass ist mir von früher nicht bekannt gewesen; habe ich natürlich gerade nicht da), sodass ich hier zur Unterbrechung gezwungen werde, daher "To be continued"


----------



## blautemple (22. November 2017)

Die Backplate ist aus Plastik, da waren also logischerweise nie Wärmeleitpads drunter


----------



## Ralle82 (22. November 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die Backplate ist aus Plastik, da waren also logischerweise nie Wärmeleitpads drunter



Ja gut, jetzt ist sie aus Plastik, das würde natürlich keinen Sinn machen... Mir war nur, als wäre es bei früheren Referenzmodellen anders gewesen (zumindest bei den ersten Titanen)?! Kann mich da aber auch irren...


----------



## blautemple (22. November 2017)

Also bei dieser Generation war es schon immer so.


----------



## Ralle82 (22. November 2017)

Fortsetzung - Vorwort:

Also das letzte Mal als ich im Zusammenhang mit PC-Schrauberei den hiesigen Baumarkt aufgesucht habe war, als ich mir damals zwecks Entkopplung der Pumpe meiner Wasserkühlung ein Shoggy-Sandwich gebastelt habe. Nun war es wieder soweit, wurde doch ein 4mm-Steckschlüssel benötigt, welcher sich bisher nicht in meinem Repertoire befand. So machte ich mich auf den Weg, ein Steckschlüssel-Set zu besorgen (kann man sicher immer mal wieder gebrauchen). Wieder zuhause angekommen musste ich jedoch feststellen, dass gerade genau der 4mm Steckschlüsseleinsatz einen Materialfehler aufwies, der eine Benutzung unmöglich machte. Also schnell zurück und umgetauscht. Nachdem dieses Problem gelöst war nahm ich zur Kenntnis, das ich mich aufgrund eines Sortierfehlers im Paketzustellzentrum des Logistikpartners von EVGA noch mindestens einen Tag länger auf den neuen Kühler freuen darf. So geht es also heute lediglich mit der Demontage des Referenzkühlers weiter.


2. Entfernen des Kühlkörpers samt Lüfter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Schrauben sind endlich raus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Trennung ist unwiederbringlich erfolgt (Kabel wurden gekappt)...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier wartet nun das von allem "Unrat" befreite Referenz-PCB samt GP102 auf die neue, aber noch nicht gelieferte Kühllösung 

Ich hoffe, die Karte morgen wieder in Betrieb nehmen zu können... Fortsetzung folgt!


Edit: Hat jemand eine Vorstellung, wie der Radiator-Fan mit Strom versorgt wird? Ich lese aus der Anleitung (https://www.evga.com/Support/manuals/files/400-HY-5598-B1.pdf), dass das Power-Cable der Pumpe in den Fan-Header kommt und der Mosfet-Fan hier mitversorgt wird. Doch wo wird der Radiator-Fan angeschlossen, dessen Kabel ja ins Innere geführt wird (siehe Punkt 12)...


----------



## Ralle82 (23. November 2017)

Fortsetzung - Vorwort:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da war es also nun, das (lang) ersehnte Paket aus Holland und dessen edel anmutenden Inhalt (noch schön verschweißt).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein kleines Unboxing... auf den ersten Blick ist alles Nötige da; die für die bevorstehenden Schritte der Kühler-Montage benötigten Schrauben und Utensilien sind fein säuberlich getrennt verpackt.


3. Montage der neuen, hybriden Kühllösung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit es der VRAM später schön "kühl" hat, wird zunächst die memory baseplate installiert; hier kommt wieder der inzwischen lieb gewonnene 4mm Steckschlüssel zum Einsatz...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun ging es darum den Mosfet-Heatsink zu montieren. Hatte ich bis jetzt einen hochwertigen Eindruck vom Umrüst-Kit, so wurde dieser nun ein wenig getrübt. Die hier vorgesehenen Schrauben eignen sich meiner Meinung nach nicht (Materialfehler schließe ich eigentlich aus, da sie auch so in der Anleitung abgebildet sind), da mit diesen der Heatsink nicht wirklich fest aufliegt (also ein bisschen Spiel wäre). Da ich passende Schrauben mit solch feinem Gewinde nicht parat hatte, habe ich den zu entsorgenden Referenzkühler auseinander genommen, bis ich schließlich welche fand. Ich hoffe, das sich dieses Vorgehen nicht merklich negativ auf die Kühlleistung auswirkt, denn ich konnte auch nur 2 der 3 vorgesehenen Punkte befestigen (oben und unten), da ein Gewinde (in der Mitte) deswegen nicht mehr genutzt werden kann, weil hier eine der vorgesehenen Schrauben beim ersten Versuch abgebrochen war. Hoffentlich geht es nicht so weiter...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Anbringen der Pumpe ging wieder leicht von der Hand, jetzt müssen die Kabel "verlegt" werden. Inzwischen kann ich mir die Frage aus meinem Vorpost selbst beantworten. Der Radiator-Fan wird an die Pumpe angeschlossen, welche ja dann (ebenso wie der Heatsink-Fan) über das PCB mit Strom versorgt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schließlich kam als nächstes schon die Abdeckung auf die Karte. Nachdem diese sowie die Backplate angebracht waren, konnte das ganze Konstrukt den Rechner komplettieren. Hier musste ich von der Installations-Empfehlung des Radiators allerdings Case-bedingt leicht abweichen. Das Innere des Gehäuses wirkt nun doch voller, als ich es mir vorstellte; einen Hitzestau erwarte ich aufgrund der jetzt 3 ausblasenden Lüfter trotzdem nicht. Der erste Start konnte somit erfolgen...

Gleich zu Beginn fällt auf, dass der Heatsink-Fan beim Einschalten unangenehme Geräusche macht (so, als ob der irgendwo mit irgendwas Kontakt hat). Diese Geräusche sind dann aber spätestens bis zum Windows-Homescreen verstummt (der Fan arbeitet, dreht sich also auch weiter), tauchen aber bei Last wieder auf... Das nervt mich jetzt schon; habe den Verdacht, das die Abdeckung dafür verantwortlich ist (vielleicht werde ich die Karte nochmal ohne Abdeckung und Backplate testen). Die Idle-Temperatur der GPU liegt bei 27 Grad. Also Zeit, diese etwas zu belasten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei gleicher Belastung wie zuvor zeigt sich das erwartete Bild: Die Karte taktet bei unter 50 Grad konstant bis unter 1900 MHz. Hier wurde noch kein undervolting oder overclocking betrieben.

Fazit: Das Ergebnis am Bildschirm erfüllt (zunächst) alle Erwartungen. Durch eine bessere Kühlung rennt die Karte nicht mehr ins Temperatur-Limit und kann einen Takt zwischen 1850-1900 MHz halten. Auch die Lautstärke ist dabei grundsätzlich akzeptabel (natürlich nicht silent), wäre da nicht der Heatsink-Fan, der alle Euphorie derzeit doch ziemlich bremst. Hier muss sich noch herausstellen, ob es sich um einen Defekt im Lager handelt, oder doch ein Montage-Fehler daran Schuld hat. Bis hierher soll es das erstmal gewesen sein...

Edit: So, ohne Abdeckung (und folglich ohne Backplate) nun keine komischen Geräusche mehr vom Heatsink-Fan (der bei näherer Betrachtung schon etwas "unrund" läuft... Dann denke ich bleibt es so, habe eh kein Window und die Ruhe ist mir dann doch deutlich lieber als eine "schöne" Verkleidung!

Edit 2: Der Radiator-Fan glich doch eher einem Fön und so wurde dieser heute noch gegen einen Pure Wings 2 von bequiet getauscht (dass passt auch besser ins Gesamtbild, denn im Case arbeiten sonst auch nur 2 Silent Wings und die 2 Pure Wings der Silent Loop). Nun wird die GPU bei Last vielleicht 4-5 Grad wärmer, trotzdem arbeitet sie noch 30 Grad unter dem Temperatur-Limit. Jetzt bin ich mit sowohl Kühlleistung und als auch Lautstärke wirklich sehr zufrieden.


----------

